# Your favorite - live - recording of Brahms' symphonies?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

What is your favorite live recording of Brahms' four symphonies? Individual or box sets....

Giulini has done a live First... so has Monteux, Furtwangler, Klemperer and dozens and dozens of others.... with the other three too....

I am a little disgruntled by the idea of a single work being recorded over days and days of careful, meticulous detailed recording sessions. Where's the passion? Where's the display of true character of the orchestra and the conductor's calibre? Granted, Klemperer and Furtwangler were the rare instances of conductors being *better* live. What of the rest? 

Looking for live alternatives of all my favorite works.... Mozart's, Haydn's, Beethoven's Symphonies among others.....


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Judging by your avatar you need look no further than himself.
His








Karajan live was tremendous - much better than his studio recordings (as great as they are)
This Brahms 1 was his last visit to London in 1988 and the symphony is just tremendous.
If you don't want to buy it, you can find it on YT.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Did you really think I had not heard Kappelmeister's last recording/performace of his beloved Brahms' First Symphony? 

I have. And it is a soul-shattering performance..... Sort of like Furtwangler but only with much better sound.....


----------

